# Parenthesis V2



## chongmagic (Jan 19, 2020)

Used Russian D9V diodes matched. Can definitely hear the octave with this one. Love the rotary clip switching. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

Already?

Wow! Great one.


----------



## Barry (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow and what a tidy build!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 19, 2020)

Awesome CM !

Mike


----------



## zgrav (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice build and good choices for the knobs.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 19, 2020)

Yep Robert keeps setting the bar higher and higher, little noise at all from such a high gain circuit.


----------



## twebb6778 (Jan 19, 2020)

Can't believe you managed to get this out so quick. It looks fantastic, very keen to give this one a shot.

Nice work!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks great.


----------



## Sasan (Jan 20, 2020)

Didn't want to open a separate thread for my question:
What GE diodes do you guys suggest for the build?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

Sasan said:


> Didn't want to open a separate thread for my question:
> What GE diodes do you guys suggest for the build?



I used and recommend D9Vs. They are consistent and I believe EQD used them in the original.


----------



## twebb6778 (Jan 20, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I used and recommend D9Vs. They are consistent and I believe EQD used them in the original.


Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

I got them from Pedalhacker electronics. You can get them in packs of 10.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 20, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I used and recommend D9Vs. They are consistent and I believe EQD used them in the original.


I thought they used D9K?¿


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I thought they used D9K?¿



I may be wrong, it just looked like D9Vs from the pic.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah they’re D9K 2 white stripes and one red stripe...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jan 20, 2020)

interesting. very nice, Jon.


----------



## Crookedtooth (May 14, 2020)

Ah very nice! Just got mine and am gathering the parts. What'd you match the GE's at if I may ask?  Sweet work!


----------



## K Pedals (May 14, 2020)

Crookedtooth said:


> Ah very nice! Just got mine and am gathering the parts. What'd you match the GE's at if I may ask?  Sweet work!


I got 1,000 D9Ks and set down and matched alot of them by forward voltage one night...
So I don’t remember what value they were... I don’t think it matters as long as they match...
If you need a couple just message me ...


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 8, 2021)

K Pedals said:


> I got 1,000 D9Ks and set down and matched alot of them by forward voltage one night...
> So I don’t remember what value they were... I don’t think it matters as long as they match...
> If you need a couple just message me ...


well now . . . this would have been handy three hours ago.

o.0


----------

